# IPV3 Li Skinz or Sleeves



## Achmat89 (20/7/15)

Hi

Does anyone in SA stock IPV3 Li vinyl skins or Silicone sleeves?

Hook a brother up, scared shitless of this mod getting any scratches on lol

TIA


----------



## Nikki (6/8/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone in SA stock IPV3 Li vinyl skins or Silicone sleeves?
> 
> ...



Hey @Achmat89 did you manage to find anything here?


----------



## Frostbite (6/8/15)

Hey guys, if you can hold on for a week we have some shipping tomorrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (6/8/15)

Silicon sleeves ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/15)

Have some that were shipped today. Be in mid next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (6/8/15)

Solid guys, need to protect this baby. Big mods always get hurt quicker lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carlito (6/8/15)

What colors? Price? And how much?


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/15)

Hey guys, they should be around R80 colours will be confirmed when they are here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

I'm in the same boat as @Achmat89 as I already have a scratch and a tiny dent on my ipv3 li

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/15)

Ouch sorry guys, I'm sure ourselves and the good Sirs from Sir Vape will sort you out as soon as they land.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/8/15)

Colours - black, grey and green - Around R90 - stock arriving mid next week


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

Got 


Sir Vape said:


> Colours - black, grey and green - Around R90 - stock arriving mid next week


Got some pics?


----------



## Achmat89 (11/8/15)

You guys hear anything about the sleeves?


----------



## Frostbite (11/8/15)

Our sleeves are still in transit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achmat89 (11/8/15)

Thanx for the feedback @Frostbite.. nice work hoping they come soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

